# How to put safety strap on Garmin Edge?



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

On a road ride the other morning my Garmin Edge 305 fell off my bike, I didn't notice it for several minutes later. Luckily my Light & Motions lit the canal path well enough for me to find it. phew.

I don't know if I didn't have it fully clicked in to the holder or if it got clicked while riding or what... However it happened, I am starting to think that a safety strap, similar to the ones used on small point and shoot cameras - one that strapped to your bike, would be a great thing to help prevent losing your GPS. But the darned thing has no visible screws to attach a strap. Any ideas on how to do this without destroying the Edge?

Thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

randyharris said:


> On a road ride the other morning my Garmin Edge 305 fell off my bike, I didn't notice it for several minutes later. Luckily my Light & Motions lit the canal path well enough for me to find it. phew.
> 
> I don't know if I didn't have it fully clicked in to the holder or if it got clicked while riding or what... However it happened, I am starting to think that a safety strap, similar to the ones used on small point and shoot cameras - one that strapped to your bike, would be a great thing to help prevent losing your GPS. But the darned thing has no visible screws to attach a strap. Any ideas on how to do this without destroying the Edge?
> 
> Thanks.


Playing with my Edge 705, I don't see ANYWHERE to attach something like that. What I do see is a fair bit of featureless plastic on the back. Maybe you could glue an attachment point for a lanyard? The idea of a lanyard does sound good...I used the lanyard on my 76CSx as a safety strap in case the GPS came off the mount. It never happened, but the security was good to have.

You'll have to be picky about your glue of choice since many glues don't work well on plastic.


----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

I have my 305 mounted to my stem, but I use a pony tail holder to help hold it on. I mount the gps, and cut the thing, and tie it back together nice and tight. Then I can just slide in on or off. I have never had mine come loose so I dont know if helps, but it does hold it fairly tight, and I figure it cant hurt.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

i lost a removeable cat eye puter. my 305 is mounted on stem on road bike 1 on #2 the clip broke off so i use my foreunner 405. make sure the thing is firmly clipped in. i carry my delorme in a carrying pouch but tday it dropped the signal


----------

